# swap list for your Goldenrod



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

My goal is to provide the honey bees with many different species of Goldenrod on a 7 acres fenced in ranch type farm.

For your different species of goldenrod bare roots (preferred) and/or seeds, I have available the following seeds to trade. These are all open pollinated grown, non GMO, many but not all have been growing in our garden for the last 20 to 30 years as a backyard hobbyist among others, seeds collected in every Fall. They are easy to grow and provide plenty of seeds every year. I will also consider other late in the season rare and exotic seeds or roots to trade as well good for the honey bees. Depending on the swap, I will box ship mine to you. Not in the small quantity of 10 or 50 seeds like on ebay or amazon asking too much. I will cover postage to ship these seeds to you. Since we are on beesource first come first serve to be fair by response date and time. Ask or PM me if you have any questions or would like to do a swap. Growing direction will be given if you are not familiar of how to grow them.

Confirmed bee foods:
lots Globe artichokes, showy purple flowers for the bees too
lots edible Asian chrysanthemum green, daisy like yellow flower with orange center
lots purple canola (rape), good bee forage both nectar and yellow pollens
lots green canola (rape), good bee forage both nectar and yellow pollens --my bees on this one currently

6 --Asian lotus seeds, Sacred Pink (Nelumbo nucifera), easy to grow and a fast growing pond plant with aggressive spreading behavior so grow at caution to contain them Good for lotus root soups in many Asian country too.
1 pack Hopi blue ornamental hormy corn (heirloom) 
lots chicory, wild red stem 
lots chicory, white large long edible cylindrical roots 
lots castor bean, all purple color showy tall plant with lots of seeds
lots Asian long 10" burpless cucumbers, crispy taste thin skin never bitter type
lots edible Amaranths: Shipped from Africa both white and black seeds type; edible green, white leaf from Taiwan, very rare type
lots okra, long (cow horn) and big fat abundance (tender) type
lots Boston pickling cucumbers
lots Asian hormy sticky corn, both white and purple color (juice all purple too when cook)
lots-too many Italian leafy celery for greens, aromatic seeds good for pickling too
lots Asian pak choi
too many Collard big greens (peanut smelling flavor)
Beans -too many different types to list of Asian both bush and climbing long 10"+ as well other different country beans from Laos to Greece to Mexico. If you want other seeds type I may have them available locally.

Pic 64 is the same pink flower color but not my pic.
Pic 67 has bee on from today, green canola flowering now.
pic 71 is purple canola growing now, ready to flower in coming weeks.
pic 77 is my booming honey bees partly because of the canola flowers.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Hmmm.Interesting offer.Let me see what I have that you might be interested in.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Go ahead....tempt me! I'm very flexible 
What do you have in mind?


----------



## R Dewhurst (Dec 22, 2012)

PM me your address. I have some packs of goldenrod that I will send you. Got all kinds of wildflower seeds that will go out this year.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, there are the purple color too.
Pic taken today.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Goldenrod has dropped it's seed so I don't have any available this year. I sent Mike Bush home with giant garbage bags full of seeds last November.

Next winter I'd be glad to swap you for how ever much you want. We have 5 kinds here.


Don


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don, anyway you can mail me some rootlets? Any small rootlets will do as well.
They do not have to be the big ones. I will take any kind you have so don't worry.
I like diversification too. O.k. tell me what do you like to have from my seed list?
I am flexible so if you not want to bother with digging the rootlets then I can wait for the seeds too.
But waiting 2 years to grow them into flowering plants is a long time for me. 
You don't have to mail me a whole bunch of them either. The small rootlets are easy to pack. Just rinse
them out and wrap them in a paper towel then wet the paper towel but not soggy wet. Then put them 
inside a plastic zip loc bag to mail them. You can say they are herbs that o.k. with the P.O. Now is the
time to mail because not too hot weather. Any questions you have can ask me as well.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Beepro, I'll try digging up some roots for you once our snow melts (16") and the ground thaws. Not sure I can positively identify goldenrod varieties just looking at the stems which are pretty much all that’s left showing after winter. Spring looks like it's going to be late here. Do you have a preference to the varieties of goldenrod; we have Canadian, Downy, Showy, Rigid, Missouri, and Late.

http://www.kswildflower.org/flowers_byMonthColor.php?month=September&color=4 

Learn something new every day I always thought goldenrod was an annual.

Double check what grows in your area of California, I don't want to send you non-native invasive weeds.

Wife and I grow all kinds of vegetables, an assortment of your more unusual seeds would be neat, no hippy lettuce. 

I'll send you a pm with my email address.

Don


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don, we have the native California goldenrod here call Meadow Goldenrod, Northern California Goldenrod.
Range: Native to western North America from Oregon to Baja California. Now cultivated as an ornamental.
Also known as: Western goldenrod.

I have been a backyard organic gardener for almost 30 years. And still learning everyday about gardening.
So we do have them it seems every states have them I supposed. I can get the local but not know a source to find them. Have to do a lot of searching for it as it seems not many people grow them as an ornamental.
Anyways, I think it is o.k. to ship here. It will be a few years to get them establish in my backyard pots because I will plant them in our backyard garden to test them out first as well to collect their seeds to plant them in pots. I am very aware of invasive species either plants, insects, and animals. I promise you it will be in a contain environment to test them out first. I am not going to spread them anywhere as a responsible person should be. We have a climbing vine here that reproduce very aggressively with edible gourds and young shoots from the plant. The seeds spread by winds like the dandelion and goldenrod do. It did not take over my garden because I reduce the plant significantly to contain them. Ate all the young shoots and pods at a young age. So your goldenrod will be wrap with mesh to test them first. If they are very invasive in my backyard then will not go anywhere in the farm. I have a propane torch weed killer here. I don't want the farmer to do extra works of spraying with herbicides to get rid of them. Over here our neighbor dump lots of herbicides on their lawns. So I don't think they will be invasive in his backyard. Don't worry I know how to contain them just like the mints here. Can take over our backyard over a summer long if I let them to.


----------

